# Mechanical keyboards worth the hype?



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 4, 2013)

So, I'm planning a PC build and have most of it planned... Just need a PSU, a monitor (or two) and a keyboard. 

I'm wondering if mechanical keyboards are worth the hype. If I did get one, I'd get a Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 or X9. Would you say it's worth it, or would I be good with just a membrane keyboard?

Also, I'm looking at keyboards for under $150, and they also need to be illuminated or back-lit, so if you have any recommendations, I'd like them to fit that criteria.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 4, 2013)

Moving from a standard keyboard (whatever type that was ) to mechanical I find everything feels faster and better. Worth the extra dough is entirely subjective though. I bought a razor black widow 2013 for $130 I believe. Go to best buy and most of the mechanical keyboards will have the arrow keys exposed for a test run. My only complaint is mechanical keyboards are noisy. Every key press sounds like an old typewriter (I actually love that, but it could annoy others).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 4, 2013)

Noise isn't much of a problem. I'm usually too focused into the game I'm playing, what I'm typing, or into the music. 

And if my budget doesn't allow it, I'm also looking into CM Storm. I've heard less-than-stellar things about Cooler Master, but their keyboards are supposed to be decent.


----------



## MicrobeSS (Mar 5, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Noise isn't much of a problem. I'm usually too focused into the game I'm playing, what I'm typing, or into the music.
> 
> And if my budget doesn't allow it, I'm also looking into CM Storm. I've heard less-than-stellar things about Cooler Master, but their keyboards are supposed to be decent.




They're garbage. Bought a Cooler Master Quickfire and it didn't even work. 

I've had nothing but good experience from my logitech g710+ though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 5, 2013)

I was considering that Logitech, but didn't know if it was backlit. 

And I'm now reading it is fully backlit, so now I'm interested. It's only $100, too, so not bad at all.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 5, 2013)

Read up on the different types of mechanical switches and see which ones you think you might like. They all feel quite different from each other. Here's a good start:

Mechanical Keyboard Guide


----------



## MicrobeSS (Mar 5, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was considering that Logitech, but didn't know if it was backlit.
> 
> And I'm now reading it is fully backlit, so now I'm interested. It's only $100, too, so not bad at all.



Logitech is fully backlight with four different light settings.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 5, 2013)

MicrobeSS said:


> Logitech is fully backlight with four different light settings.



Yup, read that. The WSAD and arrow keys are also on a different circuit so they can be adjusted differently, which I like. And while I wasn't looking at those too much, but it has independent multimedia keys, which is also nice. 



> Read up on the different types of mechanical switches and see which ones you think you might like. They all feel quite different from each other. Here's a good start:



Did that awhile back. I was into the browns since they seem to be good for both gaming and typing. Looks like the Logitech has those, so I may end up with G710+.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 5, 2013)

Right on. In that case I say go for it. 

I was thinking about getting one myself but I have been spending less and less time on my computer at home so I haven't bothered. When I get some free time again and can resume gaming I plan to buy one myself. My girlfriend has one with the MX Blues that's more typist-oriented and it's cool but not my thing. Definitely much better for typing than your regular crap.


----------



## Origin (Mar 6, 2013)

I've had a Razer Tarantula for seeeeveral years now and I like it, but I'm seriously considering getting a Black Widow just to have a mechanical. I love the goddamn things; they're tactile and the clicking sound is just awesome. If you asked me why I loved them/it so much I couldn't give you an answer that didn't make me sound like a serial killer, but yeah. Go for it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 6, 2013)

How good are the Razers? I've heard okay things about them.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 6, 2013)

No complaints about mine. Does everything I want to spectacularly. That being said I have nothing to compare it too so no idea if it is best, worst or middle of the pack.

If I were to break mine I'd buy it again.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 6, 2013)

Alrighty. I'm pretty set on the Logitech now, so I was just curious. 

Found me a PSU while searching (Corsair CX600M), so I think I'm set now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 6, 2013)

Razer for keyboard and mouse is the shit!!


----------



## thraxil (Mar 6, 2013)

I use a Filco Majestouch-2 and won't go back to membrane keyboards if I have any say in the matter. I'm a programmer though, not a gamer, so that's my perspective. Filco's aren't backlit, so they probably wouldn't work for you, but a high quality mechanical keyboard is a wonderful thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 6, 2013)

thraxil said:


> Filco's aren't backlit, so they probably wouldn't work for you



Not to mention a bit out of my price range.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 6, 2013)

Gonna be a total dope here, but what's the difference between a mechanical and a regular keyboard?


----------



## thraxil (Mar 6, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not to mention a bit out of my price range.



I have the tenkeyless, which cost less than the $150 that you mention.


----------



## MicrobeSS (Mar 6, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Gonna be a total dope here, but what's the difference between a mechanical and a regular keyboard?



Regular keyboards have rubber dome switches like these

A mechanical keyboard uses spring assisted switches like these

A mechanical keyboard requires less force to activate the key, they also have a different fell to them when being pressed. And they make a nice clicking sound


----------



## flint757 (Mar 6, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Alrighty. I'm pretty set on the Logitech now, so I was just curious.
> 
> Found me a PSU while searching (Corsair CX600M), so I think I'm set now. Thanks for the help.



I have no clue about that keyboard, but be weary as I have bought many Logitech products (wireless keyboard and mouse, wireless mouse, remote control) and their drivers/software were exceptionally buggy for me.


----------



## groph (Mar 6, 2013)

If you have the cash to spare, why not. I have a mechanical keyboard downstairs but the one I use up here is a non mechanical one. The mechanical keyboard has the most satisfying clicky-clacky noise ever, it's fun to type on. Also they're apparently better for gaming since they have a more positive action, less likelihood of missed keystrokes and what have you. Not a big difference but nice to have.


----------



## Pav (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a Razer Lycosa and I fucking hate it. I've been looking for a replacement was just wondering today if mechanical keyboards were worth it. The noise sounds like something I might actually like and find satisfying.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 6, 2013)

My friend has a blue switch mechanical Razer keyboard, I absolutely hate it. The key travel feels just way too far, combine that with the goddamn noise, and the Bulkiness of it and it turns out to be really inefficient to type on. I love my Logitech K800, on the other hand, which I believe is the only keyboard that is wireless and backlit. The keys on it feel awesome, there is less travel per keystroke, and at its thickest point is thinner than my ibby's wizzard II neck.


----------



## Aevolve (Mar 7, 2013)

Surprised to see no Steelseries love in here. They make incredibly high-quality gaming peripherals, including keyboards.

I have one of their mice (Sensei RAW) and I can vouch for how epic their products are.


----------



## Compton (Mar 9, 2013)

I bought a Razer black widow ultimate when they first came out and enjoyed it for a while. I've been using Razer stuff since the 90's so I just stuck with Razer but I felt like the keyboard was too much. It seemed like they went with blues because they are the loudest and have the most resistance which i think nerds think is cool, but its fucking annoying.

The price for the quality is meh, and i feel like the key switches in that specific keyboard contradict its purpose unless you are donkey kong.

I went with a Noppoo Chocolate Mini with Cherry MX reds. It was weird for about a day but i absolutely love it now. 

I would suggest Cherry MX Reds ( no tacticle feedback ) or the cherry mx browns ( very little tactile feedback ) for your switches. 

Make sure you do a little research to find what might work for you.


----------



## Choop (Mar 10, 2013)

I had a Filco tenkeyless with cherry mx blues for a while, and it had an insane amount of tactile feedback. Honestly, it was kind of too much for me at the time, being obnoxiously loud for a dorm room and very stiff. I swapped it out for a filco with cherry browns, and it's perfect IMO. The keys are clicky, just enough to give you that nice response when pressing them but they aren't overly stiff either. 

It is still kind of loud, but it isn't nearly as snappy as the blues were and I find you get pretty used to it after a short time period. I'd definitely recommend mechanical keyboards to anybody though. Mine in particular is a very simple layout, no frills (unlike most 'gaming' products) and that's one reason I went for it. Mechanical keyswitches are highly responsive and durable..I've had mine for much longer than I've ever had a rubberdome kb before one of those has malfunctioned in some way..and I use my PC a lot.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Mar 13, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, I'm planning a PC build and have most of it planned... Just need a PSU, a monitor (or two) and a keyboard.
> 
> I'm wondering if mechanical keyboards are worth the hype. If I did get one, I'd get a Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 or X9. Would you say it's worth it, or would I be good with just a membrane keyboard?
> 
> Also, I'm looking at keyboards for under $150, and they also need to be illuminated or back-lit, so if you have any recommendations, I'd like them to fit that criteria.



depends. 
do you need one? no. 
do you want one? probably. 
are they awesome? yes.
if you have the cash should you buy a filco majestouch 2 with brown switches? you betcha
will it increase your starcraft apm? hahahahah, no.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, I'm necrobumping. Deal with it.

When I was a kid, my dad gave me an old XT computer to play with, including a Model M keyboard. I loved the clicky-clacky sound of it. The past couple years, I've been reading about the emergence of mechanical switch keyboards. Unfortunately, not being able to try one in person due to where I live was a bit of an obstacle to making the switch.

Recently, my faithful Logitech keyboard began giving up. While playing games, I would notice that the WASD keys would often stick, which can be a *really* bad thing when you're trying to pull off precision maneuvering. So, for Christmas, I asked for a Corsair K70 keyboard, which I received (along with a Steelseries Sensei[Raw] mouse).

I've gotta say, I am *loving* it thus far. It's a whole other experience than typing on rubber dome keyboards (which I'm typing this post on). After researching, I was torn between getting the version with Cherry MX Red switches versus Cherry MX Browns. My choice was kind of made for me, as apparently the Brown version was out of stock. Not that I mind though, because I'm still definitely enjoying the keyboard with Red switches. Honestly, I can't wait to get home to type on it some more.


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 29, 2013)

On Razer, I have a mouse and a headset that are both stellar.


----------



## Choop (Dec 29, 2013)

Xaios said:


> I've gotta say, I am *loving* it thus far. It's a whole other experience than typing on rubber dome keyboards (which I'm typing this post on). After researching, I was torn between getting the version with Cherry MX Red switches versus Cherry MX Browns. My choice was kind of made for me, as apparently the Brown version was out of stock. Not that I mind though, because I'm still definitely enjoying the keyboard with Red switches. Honestly, I can't wait to get home to type on it some more.



Glad you like it! I've never tried reds. Heard they were softer, almost kind of like the cherry mx black switches. Also before I got my filco, I had borrowed a friend's Model M to use for about 2 or 3 weeks haha. It's still an awesome keyboard, even today! The only downside is it's HUEG; it's practically a keyboard/melee weapon combo.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Dec 29, 2013)

Reds are super light. I prefer browns as the tactile bump on those helps me press them just enough to trigger them when typing, but reds are a great choice for those wanting a low-force switch.

For me the difference wasn't so apparent when switching to a mechboard as it is when I switch back. Trying out my keyboard for the first time was nice, but having to go back to membrane switches on other people's computers is terrible and really highlights the difference in feel


----------



## Xaios (Dec 30, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> For me the difference wasn't so apparent when switching to a mechboard as it is when I switch back. Trying out my keyboard for the first time was nice, but having to go back to membrane switches on other people's computers is terrible and really highlights the difference in feel



I've definitely noticed that my membrane keyboard at work now feels all mushy and weird. I guess once you go mechanical, you don't go back.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a filco majestouch 2 at home, but at work I use a crappy dell kb. 

mech kb's are _loud_, really really _loud_. Even the brown switches are _loud_. If you're in a large office you could probably get away with it, but in a small one you'll probably get murdered by lunchtime.

probably by being beaten to death with said mech kb.

They're pretty lovely though. and will last a long long long time if you treat em right. just dont expect to do any stealthy typing anytime soon.


----------



## Xardoniak (Jan 7, 2014)

I love my Cherry Blues and find typing with dome keyboards to feel mushy now that I'm used to them.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 7, 2014)

I do want to try Cherry Blues at some point, and Cherry Greens, just to see how they feel.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 8, 2014)

Matt_D_ said:


> I have a filco majestouch 2 at home, but at work I use a crappy dell kb.
> 
> mech kb's are _loud_, really really _loud_. Even the brown switches are _loud_. If you're in a large office you could probably get away with it, but in a small one you'll probably get murdered by lunchtime.
> 
> ...



Browns are only loud if you're fully depressing the key, which is entirely unnecessary for mechanical switches. That's why I like browns, the bump halfway down gives tactile feedback for when you've pressed it enough to trigger. You can also get dampers for them, which helps a bit (some keyboards come with them pre-installed).


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 9, 2014)

Compton said:


> ...blues because they are the loudest and have the most resistance...


Actually, the greens are supposed to have more resistance. And I'm looking forward to getting a green-switch keyboard for typing after going from blues to reds for gaming. But I'm weird like that, I typed faster and more accurately on the blues than these reds.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a custom WASD keyboard with mx browns, it is much better than any cheap keyboard that I've ever used, plus I customized all the fonts/keys so it's nice and personalized! The only problem I have is sometimes I double tap the spacebar from my shaky damn hands. MX Browns are great but I might like a bit more weight on the space bar.


----------



## 12enoB (Jan 9, 2014)

I use a steelseries 6gv2 at home and at the office. The one at home is reds, the office is blacks. I used to use the one with blacks at home for gaming but the key press was pretty hard. The ones with the tactile click are great for typing, but I found for gaming (mostly starcraft for me) there was too much of a lag with the tactile bump for key presses. Not to mention it really breaks the 4th wall in a game like dead space where everything is silent except every time you press a key you hear CLICK. 

I wish I could use browns or blues at the office, but I think I would drive everyone insane. There's no reason to ever go back to membrane after trying mechanical.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 9, 2014)

12enoB said:


> I wish I could use browns or blues at the office, but I think I would drive everyone insane. There's no reason to ever go back to membrane after trying mechanical.


O-ring sets man.

O-ring set


----------



## gavn13 (Feb 18, 2014)

oh man.. my dad is obsessive about keyboards he used a model m for years but has gotten into other types so I've tried most switches.
now I'm using a ducky shine II with browns and its heaven.


----------

